# Litter of 2?



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I just spoke to a hobby breeder who told me his 3-year old bitch produced only 2 pups for her first litter. I didn't ask about health issues or stillbirths. Is there anything odd about this? Should I look elsewhere?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

My Bo was from a litter of 3, he is healthy and so smart and chubby had plenty food I guess. I don't see anything wrong with that, I think it has to do with how many times they get together.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

It depends. Some bitches are not great breeders, and some stud dogs are not at full capacity. Timing and number of breeding opportunities can also play a role in the number of puppies. 

I've seen Shepherd litters from 2-11, although I think 6-8 is more average. I have also heard of litters of single pups and I believe there is some concern about the social development of these pups without any litter mates, but to my knowledge there shouldn't necessarily be any concern about the health of the pups in a litter of 2.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The main problem with a singleton or a pair is with the whelping. There might not be enough 'pressure' from just one puppy to get the contractions going.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi rockhead, glad to see you back. 

My Lakota was from a litter of three but the little female pup didn't make it so it was just Lakota and his brother. 

I don't see a problem with a littler of two or three, a singleton needs a bit more work because it doesn't have anyone to play with.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

I heard the pups 'arguing' in the background as I spoke to the owner on the phone, so I'm not concerned about socialization. My only thoughts were concerning possible health issues with the mother, but I see it's not really an issue. I hope to meet the pups within the next day or two. :fingers crossed


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

No, timing was most likely off.


----------

